# Projekt H1 -  Vom Rhein zur Lahn - Per Aspera ad Astra am Sonntag 14. August 2011



## NoTraining (24. Juli 2011)

"H1" ist die Abkürzung für den Hessenweg 1, der in voller Länge von Eltville bis zum Diemelsee führt. Wir wollen uns davon ein naheliegendes Teilstück heraussuchen, welches uns von Eltville nach Oberhof an der Lahn führt. Von dort geht es mit der Bahn über Limburg zurück nach Wiesbaden HBF.

Wer spektakuläre Trails und adrenalinschwangere Downhill-Passagen sucht, ist bei dieser Tour nicht so gut aufgehoben. Wer hingegen Spaß daran hat, mit dem MTB schöne und einsame Landschaften und dabei auch vielleicht eine recht unbekannte Region zu erkunden, wird sicherlich Gefallen an dieser Tour finden.

*Streckenbeschreibung*
Den Untertitel per aspera ad astra (sinngemäß: Über raue Pfade gelangt man zu den Sternen) habe ich gewählt, weil er die Strecke treffend beschreibt.
Insgesamt liegen ca. 75 km und 1200 Hm vor uns. Dabei ist das Teilstück von Eltville bis Holzhausen (ca. 46 km) konditionell recht anstrengend, weil wir durch mehrere tiefe Täler  wieder bis auf 500 m Höhe aufsteigen müssen. Sämtliche Bergauf-Meter werden hier fällig (das ist der Teil Per aspera). 

In Holzhausen beginnt dann der spaßige Teil (ad astra): Die 16 Kilometer bis zum Ziel geht es beschwingt durch das wunderschöne und zum Teil verwunschen anmutende Dörsbach-Tal immer leicht bergab. Hier gibt es auch ein paar nette Trails, die aber kaum je wirklich anspruchvoll sind. In Oberhausen warten wir dann bei einer Gersten-Kaltschale oder Cappucino auf den nächsten Zug zurück.

Die komplette Ausschreibung samt Höhenprofil und Streckenkarte könnt Ihr hier herunterladen.

*Level*
Wir fahren Beinhart-Tempolevel 2, Techniklevel 1 (wenige Stellen mit Level 2) Mit anderen Worten: eher anstrengend, aber technisch einfach.

*Start - Ende*
10:00 Uhr Wiesbaden Schierstein - Parkplatz Kleinaustr. (Biketreff). Bedingt durch die Rückfahrt mit der Bahn von Oberhof(Lahn) bis Wiesbaden HBF dauert die Tour recht lang. Rechnet mit einer Rückkehr nicht vor 18:00 Uhr.

*Anmeldung*
Hier im Forum. Wetterbedingte Absage am Starttag bis 8:00 Uhr hier
Es können max. 12 Teilnehmer insgesamt mitfahren. Beinharte Clubmitglieder werden bevorzugt, Gäste sind willkommen, wenn noch Plätze übrig sind.

*Mitzubringen*
Funktionstüchtiges MTB (bei irreparablen Defekten müßt ihr ziiieemlich lange schieben!), Helm, Trinkflasche/blase, Ersatzschlauch, Regenjacke, Geld für Zugfahrt, viel Kraftfutter (unterwegs nur eine Einkehrmöglichkeit!)

Und jetzt flugs zur Anmeldung..

Mit beinharten Grüßen,

Clemens Ambrosius alias NoTraining


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (24. Juli 2011)

Angemeldet

Und zum durchzählen: Nr. 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (24. Juli 2011)

Dann bin ich...  Nr.2


----------



## Ripman (24. Juli 2011)

Anmeld:#3

Rheinland-Pfalz-Ticket gibt's da wohl keines für die Rückfahrt, oder doch???

CU

Jürgen


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (9. August 2011)

Nur mal so zur Info:

ich hab`für Sonntag schönes Wetter bestellt - scheint sich ja sonst kein Schwein drum zu kümmern


----------



## Ripman (9. August 2011)

Du Guter, Du!!


----------



## DidiMueller (9. August 2011)

Ich habe interessiert aber ich muss von Termin noch klären ob es geht. Aber von euch ist eine Mitfahrt auch als Nichtmitglied von Beinhart möglich oder . Ich komme aus der bayrischen Rhön und bin für 2 Wochen in Mainz-Kostheim

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## MTB-Olaf (10. August 2011)

Ich bin dabei
geht das klar??
mfg Olaf


----------



## hallotv (10. August 2011)

Auch ich ruiniere einen schönen Ruhetag gerne per aspera. Bin dabei,
TV


----------



## Ripman (10. August 2011)

Huhu,

bin eben auf dem Weg nach Hause an Hinweisen auf den am kommenden Sonntag stattfindenden Ironman in Wiesbaden vorbeigekommen. Könnte sein, dass die Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt und die eventuelle Parkplatzsuche beschwerlich werden könnte. Besonders was den Parkplatz anbelangt bin ich skeptisch, da ich aber mit dem Rad anfahre, soll mir das mal egal sein 

CU

Jürgen

@DidiMueller: 100Pro JA!
@MTB-Olaf: Warum denn nicht?


----------



## picard (10. August 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> bin eben auf dem Weg nach Hause an Hinweisen auf den am kommenden Sonntag stattfindenden Ironman in Wiesbaden vorbeigekommen. Könnte sein, dass die Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt und die eventuelle Parkplatzsuche beschwerlich werden könnte. Besonders was den Parkplatz anbelangt bin ich skeptisch, da ich aber mit dem Rad anfahre, soll mir das mal egal sein



Schwimmen beim Ironman ist diesmal im Raunheimer Waldsee und nicht in Schiersteiner Hafen, also nicht abschrecken lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (11. August 2011)

picard schrieb:


> Schwimmen beim Ironman ist diesmal im Raunheimer Waldsee und nicht in Schiersteiner Hafen, also nicht abschrecken lassen!



Aha, danke für die Info. 

Abschrecken? Von was?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## DidiMueller (11. August 2011)

Ich bin dabei  wenn es von euch aus geht .
Ich wäre dann die Nr. 6 wenn ich richtig gezählt und gelesen habe. 

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## MTB-Olaf (11. August 2011)

CU

Jürgen

@DidiMueller: 100Pro JA!
@MTB-Olaf: Warum denn nicht?[/quote]


Ich bin noch kein Beinharter
mfg
mtb-


----------



## DidiMueller (11. August 2011)

Habe ich richtig gezählt mit den 6 Teilnehmern?

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Ripman (11. August 2011)

So lange Du den Guide nicht mitzählst, stimmts 


Mach Dir mal keinen Kopf, Du darfst bestimmt mit.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## nicoleII (11. August 2011)

Anmeldung No. 7. 
  Meine Guides meinen, dass ich die Tour schaffe und wenn der IVO-MASTER auch noch schönes Wetter bestellt hat - da kann ich doch nicht mehr nein sagen!  (Also: "Rechnet mit einer Rückkehr nicht vor 18:00 Uhr."! )
  Ich freu mich!
  Nicole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (12. August 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Anmeldung No. 7.
> Meine Guides meinen, dass ich die Tour schaffe und wenn der IVO-MASTER auch noch schönes Wetter bestellt hat - da kann ich doch nicht mehr nein sagen!  (Also: "Rechnet mit einer Rückkehr nicht vor 18:00 Uhr."! )
> Ich freu mich!
> Nicole


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (12. August 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Anmeldung No. 7.
> Meine Guides meinen, dass ich die Tour schaffe und wenn der IVO-MASTER auch noch schönes Wetter bestellt hat - da kann ich doch nicht mehr nein sagen!  (Also: "Rechnet mit einer Rückkehr nicht vor 18:00 Uhr."! )
> Ich freu mich!
> Nicole



Ich muss da mal etwas einschränken:
Meine Bestellung kam leider etwas zu spät (hat sich ja sonst keiner drum gekümmert). Irgend so`ne Type aus dem Osten hat für 16:00 Uhr auch Sonne bestellt. Da blieb leider nur noch "Eisregen" oder "Gewitter" im Angebot. Ich hab` dann ab ca. 16:00 Uhr mal Gewitter geordert 

Kann aber noch versuchen umzubuchen, wenn gewünscht


----------



## Ripman (12. August 2011)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> Ich muss da mal etwas einschränken:
> Meine Bestellung kam leider etwas zu spät (hat sich ja sonst keiner drum gekümmert). Irgend so`ne Type aus dem Osten hat für 16:00 Uhr auch Sonne bestellt. Da blieb leider nur noch "Eisregen" oder "Gewitter" im Angebot. Ich hab` dann ab ca. 16:00 Uhr mal Gewitter geordert
> 
> Kann aber noch versuchen umzubuchen, wenn gewünscht



Bis dahin sitzen wir doch längst im Zug  Und davor sind 25 Grad und Sonne gemeldet.


----------



## NoTraining (13. August 2011)

Liebe Freunde und Beinharte,

zwar halten wir Beinharten auch mal einen ordentlichen Regenguss aus, aber die verschiedenen von mir geprüften Wettervorhersage(n) für morgen sind so durchgehend katastrophal, dass ich mich entschieden habe, die *Tour zu verschieben und für morgen abzusagen*. 

Hier die Aussichten: http://www.wetter24.de/wetter/nastatten/49X4401/morgen.html

Gerade diese Tour "lebt" von schönem Wetter, weil man die Landschaft nur so genießen kann. Bei dem angekündigten Dauerregen bliebe aber außer Langstreckentieftauchen und Frust nichts übrig, zumal der Streckenverlauf auch keine Abkürzung zuläßt. Und das Wetter am vergangenen Samstag hat uns gezeigt, daß es auch in Rheingau und Taunus noch "so richtig" regnen kann, nachdem man dies nach diesem Frühjahr schon gar nicht mehr glauben wollte.

Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben: Ich werde die Tour erneut für *Sonntag, den 18. September* hier im Forum ausschreiben.

Ich hoffe auf Euer Verständnis und wünsche Euch dennoch einen schönen Sonntag

Liebe Grüße, Clemens alias NoTraining


----------



## Ripman (13. August 2011)

Sehr schade, ich denke aber, das die Entscheidung die einzig richtige ist. Habe mich auch mal umgetan und nur Sauwetter gefunden 

Leider kann ich am Ausweichtermin definitiv nicht.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (13. August 2011)

Sollte es morgen früh wettertechnisch nicht ganz so schlimm sein verweise ich auf Fubbes` Sonntagstouren in Münster-Sarmsheim ab 10:00 Uhr.

Das ergibt auch immer lecker` Toursche


----------



## DidiMueller (15. August 2011)

Schade das es nicht geklappt hat wegen dem Wetter ich hätte gern einmal eine andere Mountainbike Gruppe kennengelernt. 

Ich selber mache mit 7 Freunden Trailausflüge und wir fahren am Mittwoch immer regelmässig in der Rhön Mountainbike.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Ripman (15. August 2011)

Tja, so spielt das Leben. Wenn Du das nächste Mal in der Gegend bist, darfste Dich gerne wieder melden. 

Und... neben den Sonntagstouren finden übers Jahr bei uns auch regelmäßige Biketreffs ab Schiersteiner Hafen bzw. Rheingaustraße statt.

Ist vielleicht mal ne Alternative.

CU

Jürgen


----------

